

Show HN: Read Gawker posts without giving them your clicks - eqdw
https://github.com/eqdw/antigawker/

======
lolwutf
As much as I also hate Gawker, I don't see the point of masking clicks to
them. If you truly don't give a shit about them: don't consume their content,
nor promote them to others.

~~~
eqdw
Well, basically, I was reading [http://pando.com/2013/12/26/look-whos-gawking-
inside-nick-de...](http://pando.com/2013/12/26/look-whos-gawking-inside-nick-
dentons-phony-hypocritical-class-war-against-tech-workers/) and found myself
wanting to know the context of several of his claims. There must be 10 or 20
links to valleywag in there. I felt conflicted between my desire to know what
he was talking about, and my desire not to give gawker my clicks. So I did
what any good techie would do: I solved the problem.

Also, I mean, I learned how to make chrome extensions.

~~~
lolwutf
Well, carry on, then!

